# Sirius Reports on "Eventful" 3Q, Adds Retailers



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius reported third quarter results Wednesday, a period the company's top executive said was "without a doubt the most eventful quarter in the company's history."

During a conference call, CEO Joe Clayton said Sirius is "operationally and commercially on the move." He highlighted the company's three-month period achievements, in which Sirius signed shock jock Howard Stern for 2006, Ford announced plans to factory install radios and the company launched NFL coverage.

And the company continues to expand retail coverage. Clayton said Sirius will be available at 535 Target stores, about 1,400 K-Mart outlets and - as previously announced - in Office Depot. Sirius sales at Radioshack continue to perform well, Clayton said, and the electronics giant is expected to deliver strong sales numbers during the holiday season.

Sirius subscribers increased by 38 percent during the third quarter, and the company netted 181,948 customers. The company announced earlier in the month that it crossed the 700,000 subscriber milestone, and Clayton said Sirius is on track to reach 1 million customers by the end of the year.

Sirius said recognized total revenue for the third quarter was $19.1 million, compared to $4.3 million for third quarter 2003. The higher third quarter revenue reflects a net increase in the company's subscriber base.

The company also said it's maintaining a strong cash position, ending the third quarter with $523.2 million in cash, cash equivalents and marketable securities. Earlier this month, Sirius received about $321 million in net proceeds from offerings of its common stock and convertible notes.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## ciucca (Jun 22, 2004)

Lets see, could this have anything to do with Howard Stern?


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

more likely howard plus the advertising blitz that's been going on with things like the NFL and dish. I would like to see more minature units like the roady that XM has, but other than that I have no complaints.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"I would like to see more minature units like the roady that XM has, but other than that I have no complaints."

Remember that's not yet possible. Sirius' chipset is more power-hungry and heat-producing (just like CDMA phones vs. GSM phones).


----------

